# 330 Peterbilt Hooklift



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, Sold the GMC 6500 and got my dream truck this spring. Found it on Ebay. Here are some pics of when I bought it, during the transformation and how it looks now.

Cosmetically it is pretty much done. Just need to add a bigger fuel tank and some sort of back rack for storage. Mechanically she runs good, a few minor leaks and drips but that should be all taken care of this winter (if we get good snow.) She needs a little more nut under the hood. I want to juice her up a little.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Finished pics


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow Matt! That thing is sweeeeeeet! Makes that trailer look like a toy! Congrats! 

ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. I like the Peterbilt aluminum cabs. How many speed is it?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

wizardsr;1073104 said:


> Wow Matt! That thing is sweeeeeeet! Makes that trailer look like a toy! Congrats!
> 
> ussmileyflag


Thanks Brendan. I love the truck, I always loved the Pete's, I feel it has been a huge leap in efficiency for me. Just makes me that more productive. Just being able to move 2 machines at once is priceless. I need a couple bigger cans though. I can hook a 36" or a 54". But it works for now. Looking for a 20yd and a 12 yd one as well as a flat bed. I borrow my buddies when I need one but I want my own.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice truck matt congrats

outta curiousity whats the g.v.w. on that?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

nicksplowing;1073121 said:


> very nice truck matt congrats
> 
> outta curiousity whats the g.v.w. on that?


Thanks 33k GVW. I have my Class A CDL of course.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

So, are you putting a plow on it or just running the Dodge now?

I was looking at stellar hooklifts at the fair this year. Would love to have one on an F550-size truck and be able to switch between cans for hauling snow, spreader, landscape body, and flat bed. One day...


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet lookin ride Matt. Congrats


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very sweet truck. Hope it works really well for you.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

gotta love a Pete...here the one I picked up this spring for a song!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet truck, i love the color matched fleet, even the takeuchi from the factory matches. What other hooklift bodies do you have/want to buy?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I am super jealous. I need one of those badly. Love the two tone paint. Except it should be an Irish green color instead of red!


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Very Nice! It definitely looks like a whole different truck after the paint! 

Any issues with towing the trailer, looks like you could almost hit the box on a tight corner? Also, looks like you got rid of the tarp system that was in the first pictures?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

wizardsr;1073181 said:


> So, are you putting a plow on it or just running the Dodge now?
> 
> I was looking at stellar hooklifts at the fair this year. Would love to have one on an F550-size truck and be able to switch between cans for hauling snow, spreader, landscape body, and flat bed. One day...


Ya but I got my eye on another truck. If the financials work out I should be getting it. I very seriously considered a 550 series truck but with the GVW's it really just doesn't work out.



toby4492;1073193 said:


> Sweet lookin ride Matt. Congrats


 Thanks



JD Dave;1073341 said:


> Very sweet truck. Hope it works really well for you.


 Dave, one of these is right up your alley



salopez;1073375 said:


> gotta love a Pete...here the one I picked up this spring for a song!


 Nice.....I am considering a tag axle on this one but I have to due some mods first.



Jelinek61;1073381 said:


> Sweet truck, i love the color matched fleet, even the takeuchi from the factory matches. What other hooklift bodies do you have/want to buy?


 I need a 20yd container, flatbed and I want to custom build one that would be my primary can. I am not in the dumpster biz. It is really just for my convenience.



SullivanSeptic;1073489 said:


> I am super jealous. I need one of those badly. Love the two tone paint. Except it should be an Irish green color instead of red!


 thanks.. you an my neighbor would get along just fine! LOL



Dan85;1073500 said:


> Very Nice! It definitely looks like a whole different truck after the paint!
> 
> Any issues with towing the trailer, looks like you could almost hit the box on a tight corner? Also, looks like you got rid of the tarp system that was in the first pictures?


ya I didn't need the tarp system. Wasted weight for me. I have to be careful pulling that trailer but that is how it has always been with all the trucks I had. I am hopefully going to be getting a new cargo trailer next spring with a 60" tongue. so I shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Merritt headache rack (used) and saddle boxes for storrage.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Nice looking truck! We went through the exact same thing a few years back. We have a roll-off, but just this past winter we built our own flatbed for the truck. Here are a few pictures for inspiration. When you build it, just make sure you put the gussets and such in the right spots, because its a bit tricky to make it as strong because you don't have sides. We have a headache rack we hang all the chains on, and then we have flush mounted d-rings all in the floor.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

the state of maine dot has started to use hooklifts for some of their trucks too, mostly bridge crew's trucks


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

So you guys that have invested in a hooklift would say its worth it? We are a design/build and snow removal company and have recently been throwing the idea around. Even thought about retrofitting our tri axle. What are the biggest benefits for those that run one? Anything I should consider?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

mdb landscaping;1073771 said:


> Nice looking truck! We went through the exact same thing a few years back. We have a roll-off, but just this past winter we built our own flatbed for the truck. Here are a few pictures for inspiration. When you build it, just make sure you put the gussets and such in the right spots, because its a bit tricky to make it as strong because you don't have sides. We have a headache rack we hang all the chains on, and then we have flush mounted d-rings all in the floor.


Thanks Matt, I saw yours on Avon mtn. Nice! I found a flat bed on Ebay, just got to get it shipped to me from Neb.



Willman940;1073716 said:


> Merritt headache rack (used) and saddle boxes for storrage.


 Those are the ones I have been looking at. I have to keep looking for a used one.



Advantage;1074776 said:


> So you guys that have invested in a hooklift would say its worth it? We are a design/build and snow removal company and have recently been throwing the idea around. Even thought about retrofitting our tri axle. What are the biggest benefits for those that run one? Anything I should consider?


It is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO universal. One truck can take the place of 6. Worth every penny with the cost savings in time and versatility. Sometime you have to spend $ to make money. I have a bunch of buddies that have been doing this for years I just didn't want to spend $90k on a new one. So I have been looking and checking my options for the past 2 years.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is a perfect example of an advantage.

I have a 10yd can. the can is full of chips and I put the stump on top. I could just barely pick it up with the Takeuchi. Never would have been able to put it in my other truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How many gears does it have?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Man that truck is freakin' sweet. You have me convinced.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you don't have to convince me i have been a fan of the hooklift system for a long time .


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

salopez;1073375 said:


> gotta love a Pete...here the one I picked up this spring for a song!


nice photoshop job LMFAO


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

omg what a set of ugly legs.....


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

mercer_me;1074860 said:


> How many gears does it have?


6 spd. Easy to drive



WingPlow;1075372 said:


> omg what a set of ugly legs.....


My buddies brother. not mineprsport


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

one sweet truck good luck with it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

hlntoiz;1075409 said:


> 6 spd. Easy to drive.


There is a guy that has the same truck except it's a wrecker with a 6 spd. He said he likes the 6 spd. becouse you don't have to shift much. I have heard alot of good things about 8LL transmitions, do you like them?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

WingPlow;1075372 said:


> omg what a set of ugly legs.....


ROFLMAO


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

mercer_me;1075505 said:


> There is a guy that has the same truck except it's a wrecker with a 6 spd. He said he likes the 6 spd. becouse you don't have to shift much. I have heard alot of good things about 8LL transmitions, do you like them?


I am really not familiar with the different trannies, This is the first "big" truck I have really driven. so far I like it. It has 220k miles on it though. I am most likely going to be doing a re-man this winter if the snow is good to me.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

hlntoiz;1075983 said:


> I am really not familiar with the different trannies, This is the first "big" truck I have really driven. so far I like it. It has 220k miles on it though. I am most likely going to be doing a re-man this winter if the snow is good to me.


Do you have to have a CDL to drive it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

An Eaton 8LL is worlds better than a 6 speed. It will make it a different truck with the 8LL. But that hooklift is awsome. I am looking for a used set up but I am having a hard time finding any.


----------

